# Smuggler's Notch 2 bedroom



## DannyTS (Oct 10, 2019)

I can book through RCI a 2 bedroom at Smugglers' Notch Resort (#0300) for June 2020 and I have the following options:

Unit Size:2
*Max Occ/Privacy 6/ 4*

or

Unit Type :   2
*Max Occ/Privacy :   8/4*

or
Unit Type :   2
*Max Occ/Privacy :   7/6*

Does anyone know anything about these types of units and which one should we take in terms of comfort, number of bathrooms, view and condition? We are 2 adults and 2 kids. On their website I only see 2 bedroom and 2 bedroom premium, both sleep 8

I checked the points chart and the most expensive is the sleep 6 actually, so should I assume that they are the nicest? I do not find a sleep 7 though.
My cost is exactly the same so this is not a factor for me. 








Thanks!


----------



## mdurette (Oct 10, 2019)

This may help you in terms of location:  https://www.smuggs.com/pages/pdf/maps/village_map_s18.pdf

I have stayed in a 2BR in the Oaks and a 2BR in Sycamore.  

I liked the Oaks more as one of the community pools with slides was right behind us and we could walk to the village center for all activities.     I believe ours slept 8.  The master was large and had a king.  The 2nd was tight with a full/queen and bunk beds.    Also sleep sofa.   We had a 1st floor unit which was great because we could walk right out the back slider to the picnic tables and grills.

Sycamore was a long time ago - I recall it being ok.  Had its own pool for people in that section - but a bit of a walk to the main areas.


----------



## missyrcrews (Oct 10, 2019)

The 2 Br sleeps 8, private for 4 checks in on Saturday, right?  I bet that's Evergreen.  It's an older building, but is right on the green, which my kids liked.  The building also has an elevator.  Those units are almost like a 1 BR with a hotel room lockout.  There is an outer little hallway that has the washer/dryer.  Two baths, and there is a jacuzzi tub in the master bedroom.  This unit had 2 twins and a queen in the 2nd bedroom.  The 2nd bath is within the 2nd bedroom, hence the "private for 4" rating.  You'd have to walk through someone's sleeping quarters to access the bath. 

The sleeps 7 unit is probably Birches.  I've never stayed in those.  Sleeps 6 is likely Maples.  Very small...but since you're only traveling with 2 kiddos, you'd likely be fine.  You can peek at floor plans on smuggs.com.   

None of those units have their own pools.  The 2 BR sleeps 8, private for 6 tend to be the newer units.  (Sycamores, Tamaracks, Oaks, etc.)  Most of those have  2 twins and a queen in the 2nd bedroom, and then a 2nd bath that is accessed from the hall. 

We find that we don't spend a ton of time in the units when we're staying at Smuggs.  The Crews kids always hope that we're staying down in the middle of things in an older unit, rather than up on the hill in the newer ones!  To each his own!


----------



## DannyTS (Oct 10, 2019)

yes, check in on Saturday.

 I am looking on their website, 28 different kinds of 2 bdr units ranging from 620 to 2020 sqf! It seems that sleep 6 can be very spacious but also very small. I think we will book sleep 8.
Does anyone know why some have indicated: "vacation ownership home", "Limited rental availability" and "Premium home surcharge apply"?


(I eliminated the North Hill community that has a different code in RCI I think)
Aspens Highlands in Highland Hills Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,110 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 8
•    Vacation Ownership Home
•    Limited rental availability
Willows in Highland Hills Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,160 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 8
•    Located in Highland Hills Community
•    Vacation Ownership Home
•    Limited rental availability
Trailside Executives in Highland Hills Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,663 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 8
•    Located in Highland Hills Community
Trailside Highlands in Highland Hills Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,217 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 8
•    Premium home surcharge applies

Birches in Village East Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 750 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 7
•    Located in Village East Community
•    Vacation Ownership Home
•    Limited rental availability
Maples in Village East Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 620 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 6
•    Located in Village East Community
•    Vacation Ownership Home
•    Limited rental availability
Pines in Village East Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 894 square feet
•    Minimum paid occupancy 5
•    Maximum occupancy 6
•    Located in Village East Community
•    Vacation Ownership Home
•    Limited rental availability
Slopeside in Village East Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 894 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 8
•    Located in Village East Community
Hakone in Village East Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,500 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 10
•    Located in Village East Community
Mountainview 1-20 Village East Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,111 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 6
•    Located in Village East Community
Riverside 37-48 in Village East Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,096 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 6
•    Located in Village East Community
Villmarksauna in Village East Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,269 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 8-11
•    Located in Village East Community
Liftside in Village East Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,375 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 10
•    Located in Village East Community
Mountainview 21-44 in Village East Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,435 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 8
•    Located in Village East Community
Riverside 49-60 in Village East Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,000 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 6
•    Located in Village East Community



Oaks in Village West Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,039 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 8
•    Located in Village West Community
•    Vacation Ownership Home
•    Limited rental availability
Commons in Village West Community
•    Two bedroom with one bathroom
•    Approximately 1,200 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 6
•    Located in Village West Community
Sterling in Village West Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,145 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 6
•    Located in Village West Community
Countryside in Village West Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,200 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 6
•    Located in Village West Community
Telemark in Village West Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,474 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 6
•    Located in Village West Community
Evergreen in Village West Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,063 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 8
•    Located in Village West Community
•    Vacation Ownership Home
•    Limited rental availability

Balsams in West Hill Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,094 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 8
•    Located in West Hill Community
•    Vacation Ownership Home
•    Limited rental availability
Falcons in West Hill Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Approximately 1,253 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 8
•    Located in West Hill Community
•    Premium home surcharge applies
•    These are non-smoking homes
Sycamores in West Hill Community
•    Two bedroom with two bathrooms
•    Various floor plans at approximately 1,112 - 1,140 square feet
•    Maximum occupancy 8
•    Located in West Hill Community
•    Premium home surcharge applies
•    Vacation Ownership Home
•    Limited rental availability


----------



## missyrcrews (Oct 10, 2019)

The newer units are "premium"...Sycamores, Tamaracks, Aspens, Mountain Laurel, etc.  The North Hill doesn't ALL reside under the Mountain Estates code.  Tamaracks is a regular Smuggs unit.  Falcons on the West Hill are also under Mountain Estates. 

Balsams check in on Sunday if memory serves.  So that probably isn't one of the choices.  Those units were nice, too....close to the pool, funzone, and an elevator in the building. 

It will be fine, whatever you choose! Smuggs is hands down our favorite exchange.


----------



## DannyTS (Oct 10, 2019)

thank you @missyrcrews and @mdurette . Yes, I guess we will be fine , weather will me more important actually


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm an owner. Balsams is not in the West Hill Community as your post above shows. Neither is Oaks.  They are in the village.

Mountain Estates are Falcons and Kestrels and Eagles.

Tamaracks, Sycamores and Aspens are Deluxe units and have their own community pools and club houses with small gyms.

Sycamores and Aspens are Sunday check ins. Tamaracks are Friday.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 10, 2019)

I am partial being a Sycamore owner but I like the Deluxe units best. Mountain Estates are also really nice.

But a lot of people like to stay in the village as well. The resort has a good shuttle service and you can just drive your car down to the village. I like to walk a lot and get the exercise myself.

Will you have kids with you?


----------



## DannyTS (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes, the kids will be with us


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 11, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> Yes, the kids will be with us



So- depending on their ages- sometimes families like staying in the village for the convenience of it as everyone can just walk out to the activities and recreation centers, like the Fun Zone.

If they attend camp, it is easy to drop them off, etc. You can just walk to get a coffee or an ice cream or go to a restaurant on site, or to an adult venue as well. The village is the hub of the place

That said, as I mentioned above, the shuttle service is excellent as well if you decide to stay in the Deluxe units outside the village. And you can rent a golf cart for the week to get around- another option.

When our son was young we rarely, if ever, left the resort there was so much to do. Now we do a bit more relaxing or sightseeing, which in Vermont involves a lot of driving. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## DannyTS (Oct 11, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> So- depending on their ages- sometimes families like staying in the village for the convenience of it as everyone can just walk out to the activities and recreation centers, like the Fun Zone.
> 
> If they attend camp, it is easy to drop them off, etc. You can just walk to get a coffee or an ice cream or go to a restaurant on site, or to an adult venue as well. The village is the hub of the place
> 
> ...


I see the summer camps will be open that time of the year, I am sure the kids will have  a blast, I can't wait!

https://www.smuggs.com/pages/summer/kids/vermonter-camp.php


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 11, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> I see the summer camps will be open that time of the year, I am sure the kids will have  a blast, I can't wait!
> 
> https://www.smuggs.com/pages/summer/kids/vermonter-camp.php



I believe things start opening up around week 24- towards the end of June- in terms of activities and camps, restaurants, etc.. On the website you will be able to see the activities schedule for each day in the resort guide when it becomes available for summer 2020. I believe it is under the "Plan your vacation " tab.


----------



## missyrcrews (Oct 11, 2019)

But all of those camps come at a cost, depending on how you're booking.  They are great...but they can be pricey. 

We've been at Smuggs the last couple of years for the summer solstice week, which is week 24.  Things are often opening up as that week goes along.  The next two years, we'll be there mid-July.  And we've been there the last week of August, too.  Fun all summer long!


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 11, 2019)

missyrcrews said:


> But all of those camps come at a cost, depending on how you're booking.  They are great...but they can be pricey.
> 
> We've been at Smuggs the last couple of years for the summer solstice week, which is week 24.  Things are often opening up as that week goes along.  The next two years, we'll be there mid-July.  And we've been there the last week of August, too.  Fun all summer long!



Right. Camps are an extra fee, as is the Smuggs pass to use all the facilities, including the "pubic" pools with the water slides, the Fun Zone and so on. If you stay in a community with it's own pool you will have access to that pool with your room key card.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 15, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> I can book through RCI a 2 bedroom at Smugglers' Notch Resort (#0300) for June 2020 and I have the following options:
> 
> Unit Size:2
> *Max Occ/Privacy 6/ 4*
> ...


 
We stayed at Smugglers Notch twice for a week with 4 adults and 2 children in a 2 BR 8/6.  The RCI points were in the 60,000-70,000 range.  Where did you get these point ranges from?   We found that the sleeping 6 privately was critical for us.  I believe we stayed in the Willows and 1 BR had a King Bed which was great for 2 adults.  The other bedroom had a Queen Bed and 2 twin beds which were great for 2 adults and the 2 children.  The units that sleep only 4 privately mean that any more than 4 people would have to sleep in the living room.  This brings up concerns with sleeping patterns where some like us go to bed before 11 and get up around 5:30 and others go to sleep later and wake up at 8 or later.


----------



## chemteach (Oct 16, 2019)

You can actually call RCI directly to find out in which building the units are located.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 16, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> I can book through RCI a 2 bedroom at Smugglers' Notch Resort (#0300) for June 2020 and I have the following options:
> 
> Unit Size:2
> *Max Occ/Privacy 6/ 4*
> ...



Since you only have 4 people I assume you can sleep 2 in 1 BR and 2 in the other in a 2 BR.  Anything over 1000 square feet should give you plenty of room in the common areas for 4 people.  As others have said the resort is great and if you have
 teenagers they will love the Teen Programs they have as well as the free shuttle to enable them to be independent on the property from the adults rather than being dropped off and picked up by Mommy or Daddy every time they need to move from place to place on this large property.


----------



## DannyTS (Oct 16, 2019)

chemteach said:


> You can actually call RCI directly to find out in which building the units are located.


thank you, I called RCI then Smuggs. I was told I will have unit E-4,   Evergreen building second floor, in the main village. The units in that building look a bit dated in the pics I find online but we will be fine


----------



## mdurette (Oct 16, 2019)

chemteach said:


> You can actually call RCI directly to find out in which building the units are located.



I have always called the resort to find out.   one time I was put into section I was told, another time I wasn't.


----------



## missyrcrews (Oct 16, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> thank you, I called RCI then Smuggs. I was told I will have unit E-4,   Evergreen building second floor, in the main village. The units in that building look a bit dated in the pics I find online but we will be fine
> 
> View attachment 14670


Audrey, Edward, and Laney say that's where they have enjoyed staying the most.  (Those are my twins who are about to turn 16 and my 13 yr old.)  You'll be very close to the Mountainside Pool, and you'll be right on the village green.  We loved the location, even though the units were older.  We'd stay there again with no qualms at all.  Enjoy the vacation anticipation!


----------



## chemteach (Oct 16, 2019)

mdurette said:


> I have always called the resort to find out.   one time I was put into section I was told, another time I wasn't.


I was always put into the unit that was on my exchange - but times change...


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 17, 2019)

missyrcrews said:


> Audrey, Edward, and Laney say that's where they have enjoyed staying the most.  (Those are my twins who are about to turn 16 and my 13 yr old.)  You'll be very close to the Mountainside Pool, and you'll be right on the village green.  We loved the location, even though the units were older.  We'd stay there again with no qualms at all.  Enjoy the vacation anticipation!



The location of the Evergreen Building is great.  We are not concerned with the age of the units.  Our favorite timeshare is the Lagoon Tower of the Hilton Hawaiian Village which was built over 50 years ago, but Hilton keeps it in good shape and the location is to die for.  

As I mentioned we stayed at Smuggler's twice but we needed privacy bedding for 6 so certain 2 BR units wouldn't work for us.    The first time they assigned us in a unit in the willows which was way up the hill far from the village with 2 flights of steps without an elevator so we asked for one which we didn't have to negotiate steps with all of our luggage and groceries.  They showed us another unit that was ground level right near the village but it only slept 4 privately so we declined the change and stayed with the original unit.   With that knowledge the next time we called up ahead of time and found out that the unit that they assigned us only slept 4 privately so we asked them to change us to the Willows which was the buildings that they assigned us the first time since it slept 6 privately.  It is far from the village, but with the free shuttle service and the ability to walk up and down the ski slope during the day it worked well for us.

For your situation with only 4 people the to sleep privately this unit should work for you.


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 28, 2020)

does anyone know about this 2 BR unit? I find it odd that the 1 BR has privacy for 4 but the 2 BR has privacy just for 2





1  Bedroom Full5/4 Max Occupancy/Privacy

1  Bedroom Full6/4 Max Occupancy/Privacy

2 Bedrooms Full6/2 Max Occupancy/Privacy


----------

